# Taurus opens claims period for class settlement over defective handgun



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Taurus opens claims period for class settlement over defective handgun


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I went to the lawsuit website tauruscartersettlement.com/ and got a 404 Not Found result.
Maybe they are just updating the website or is something else going on? It worked this morning.

UPDATE Oct. 10th. The website is backup and it is redesigned. So I guess it was just down for maintenance.

I called Taurus customer support to get more information. I have a Millennium 138 Pro in 380 Auto and they don't make a G2 in 380. I wanted to know if I'd be eligible to get the 9mm version.
They said they aren't offering replacement pistols and it sounds like they are just figuring out what they are going to do. She said to call back in a couple of weeks and their policy may change.
I like the 138 and it has never given me a problem. I put an empty primed case in the gun and dropped it from as high as 7 feet onto a hard, carpeted floor and it never went off. 
I think I'll just wait a few weeks and see if Taurus gets things figured out. In the mean time I'll stick to my LCP and M&Ps. A Shield may be in my future.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

It is there. Here are some important parts of article.



> The Florida gun maker sent out an email blast notifying class members that the claims period runs Oct. 9 through Feb. 6. Per the settlement agreement, the company will offer three options: a cash payment, enhanced warranty, and safety training.





> In July, a federal judge approved the settlement agreement, which could cost the company up to $239 million. A range of Taurus pistols contain an alleged defect that allows the gun to discharge if dropped.
> 
> Taurus pistols subject to the defects include the Millennium, Millennium Pro, Millennium Pro Compact, Millennium Pro Sub-Compact, 24/7, and others.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This isn't possible!? Not at all! You mean Taurus guns are not as good as we've been told by the Taurus fanatics who call us "haters" for disagreeing with them? :mrgreen:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> This isn't possible!? Not at all! You mean Taurus guns are not as good as we've been told by the Taurus fanatics who call us "haters" for disagreeing with them? :mrgreen:


Amazing!!!! I find it almost impossible to believe that Taurus has quality problems!!! I think there are a few Taurus lovers here who we won't hear from in response to this thread. :watching:


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

If you think Taurus's Cs was incompetent before just wait to see what happens now. They are so mismanaged it is sad. So glad I never have to deal with Taurus ever again. I obviously do not like Taurus. I post to worn people not to buy Taurus because of my personal experience and from problems others have. As always buy at your own risk. BTW looks like the settlement tab on their web page does not work. Lol..............


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> "........BTW looks like the settlement tab on their web page does not work. Lol..............


The website was probably designed by their Manufacturing Quality Control department. Works just like their guns! :smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

After contacting Taurus customer support today, I decided to send in my PT138 (380 Auto) under the extended warranty option. They said if my pistol could not be repaired, they would replace it with the PT111 (9mm). I was happy with the PT138. I didn't shoot hundreds of rounds, but never had a single issue. It's a nice size between a LCP and a full size pistol. 
I'll send it in via FEDEX tomorrow and keep you up to date. The return process was very easy and straightforward. 
As a personal note, I was thinking of getting a LC9S or M&P Shield, but liked the 12 round magazine of the PT138/111.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

tjkarch60 said:


> After contacting Taurus customer support today, I decided to send in my PT138 (380 Auto) under the extended warranty option. They said if my pistol could not be repaired, they would replace it with the PT111 (9mm). I was happy with the PT138. I didn't shoot hundreds of rounds, but never had a single issue. It's a nice size between a LCP and a full size pistol.
> I'll send it in via FEDEX tomorrow and keep you up to date. The return process was very easy and straightforward.
> As a personal note, I was thinking of getting a LC9S or M&P Shield, but liked the 12 round magazine of the PT138/111.


Good luck. Hope you get a good one if not expect a bunch of aggravation.


----------



## LubecTech (Oct 31, 2017)

I just sent my PT145 off a couple hours ago for the cash option. 
It had been back to the mothership once because the Striker block and it's actuator broke during disassembly.
Now I am wondering how long it will take and how much I will get - hoping to get the full $200 to put towards an LCP II or Kahr CM9. The question is will they pay out shortly after they receive the pistol or will I have to wait until next year after the February turn in deadline?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

LubecTech said:


> I just sent my PT145 off a couple hours ago for the cash option.
> It had been back to the mothership once because the Striker block and it's actuator broke during disassembly.
> Now I am wondering how long it will take and how much I will get - hoping to get the full $200 to put towards an LCP II or Kahr CM9. The question is will they pay out shortly after they receive the pistol or will I have to wait until next year after the February turn in deadline?


I have been following this debacle for almost 2 years now . I was one of many effected by the recall. Sent my Pt-111 Millpro in soon after Taurus was replacing them with the G2. Should have taken the cash option. I received a problem ridden G2 had to send back 2 times for trigger safety break and extractor issue. Since the recall their Quality control has hit rock bottom. Their Cs dept. is clueless. Wait times for repairs are the worst in the industry. You made the right choice in opting for the cash whatever the amount. Odds are you would not be able to sell it new for more than $135. Knowing Taurus be prepared for at least a 1 year wait for your money. Warning for all Do not buy Taurus.


----------



## LubecTech (Oct 31, 2017)

Mine has reached taurus and I got an automated email which was unreadable. 
My bet is that they will not provide money until all the guns that are coming back are in.


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

Livingthedream said:


> Good luck. Hope you get a good one if not expect a bunch of aggravation.


I've been reading the forums for ages so I though this topic would be the best for my first post....

I sent my PT 24/7 Pro-C 9mm back 7 weeks ago today for the replacement option of a G2. Reading the settlement docs that stated a repair is not in place and that a replacement G2 would be sent after a processing time of 6wks. Even the letter I received from Taurus confirming the receipt of my pistol stated approx 6wks.
I called today and left my phone sit in hold for 1hr, 15min until I hung up. I did get through via the online chat after just 12min.

So....I asked for an update regarding my replacement and was told there would be no replacement as they are evaluating my gun to repair it. I reiterated the settlement options and the one I choose. She again told me that no replacement would be sent and that there was also no time frame in place for the "repair" they were adhering to. Getting nowhere....bye bye.

I called the law firm handling the case and told them what I was told by Taurus. She said this has been happening a lot and have spoken to Taurus and that Taurus is evaluating the guns to repair them and it will take as long as they see fit and no replacements are being sent out. I asked about a legal time frame to which Taurus has the abide while holding my gun before repairing it or replacing and she said no.

so....is this a lost cause you think? Aside from calling them and harassing them I don't plan on anything further legally. Could this take years?

tks
Dave


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I, for one, think that it's a lost cause.
You are at Taurus's mercy because suing them would cost much more than their defective pistol cost, or would bring you as a refund.
...Unless you went to the trouble of organizing a class-action suit.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Chalk it up as a learning experience and forget about the gun. Go buy something which is good quality with good customer support. Smith, Ruger, Glock, Springfield, Sig, etc. I have been down the same road. Taurus is going to do just exactly as they want in this situation and nobody is going to waste the time and money to pursue another lawsuit. And they have so many problems with this issue that you couldn’t possibly harass them enough to make them sit up and take notice. Don’t bother getting your blood pressure all cranked up over this because it is going nowhere. And besides, even if you do eventually get the gun back, will you trust it then? With their track record, not sure I would.


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

All 100% correct.....thanks.
I wouldn't have sent it back if the plan was to repair it and not replace it as stated in the settlement. It would have just been a range gun.
So dishonest...

Btw I bought a Springfield XDM 9mm


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Good choice. You will be happy with that one, I think.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Did not think Taurus could possibly screw their customers more than they already have. But I was wrong. Taurus has yet again set a new low. Way back when they were telling folks to send in for repair then they decided to replace now they are considering a repair again. If I owned a Taurus I would just bring it to one of those gun buyback programs. Think they give about $50 in vouchers . Would never want to deal with them again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

I have let my phone sit on hold with them for greater than 2hrs with no answer. I did however chat with Fran through their website twice. She said I will not be getting a Gen II pistol and that there are now going to "repair" them....and they have no legally required date to return the pistol. I called the law firm and they said just prior to the class suit ending an addendum was made allowing them to develop a repair and not replace the pistol. I wouldn't have send mine back had I know of this last minute change. Even the letter I got from Taurus acknowledging receipt of my gun stated 6 weeks estimate. I'm expecting years now if ever...


----------



## Bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, first post so bear with me. I've been reading this forum a lot, both to learn whatever I can and also keep up with the Taurus recall. I have a PT111 Pro that worked fine but after the recall didn't quite trust it was safe so sent it in for evaluation or replacement, and it sounds like it might be gone forever or close to it...they acknowledged receipt on 10/31/17 and sent me the standard "6 week" letter, but I haven't been able to even get hold of them for any update. Two emails not answered, no one answers the phone and Chat seems to always not be active when I check. But it sounds like whatever I would be told I couldn't count on anyway. But I'll continue to hope for the best.

I know things can break and even slide through QA with defects - I also have a S&W 642 that out of the box was hanging up on the trigger pull and had to immediately send it back for repair, but S&W took care of it quickly and it's become a fine CC weapon ever since, so stuff happens even to the best of companies and if it doesn't happen too often and they make it right promptly then I'm good with that. Now that I'm somewhat confident that Taurus will not have my 111 back anytime soon I'm awaiting delivery of a S&W M&P 9C to replace it - hopefully I've made a good choice for a replacement. The 642 is a great carry option but I'm just used to a 9mm so looking forward to having one again.

Anyway, that's where I am so now you know another person who is awaiting the whole Taurus thing to roll out one way or another. So just wanted to check in and say hi and thanks for all I've learned and will continue to learn by stopping by here from time to time.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Bravo said:


> Hi everyone, first post so bear with me. I've been reading this forum a lot, both to learn whatever I can and also keep up with the Taurus recall. I have a PT111 Pro that worked fine but after the recall didn't quite trust it was safe so sent it in for evaluation or replacement, and it sounds like it might be gone forever or close to it...they acknowledged receipt on 10/31/17 and sent me the standard "6 week" letter, but I haven't been able to even get hold of them for any update. Two emails not answered, no one answers the phone and Chat seems to always not be active when I check. But it sounds like whatever I would be told I couldn't count on anyway. But I'll continue to hope for the best.
> 
> I know things can break and even slide through QA with defects - I also have a S&W 642 that out of the box was hanging up on the trigger pull and had to immediately send it back for repair, but S&W took care of it quickly and it's become a fine CC weapon ever since, so stuff happens even to the best of companies and if it doesn't happen too often and they make it right promptly then I'm good with that. Now that I'm somewhat confident that Taurus will not have my 111 back anytime soon I'm awaiting delivery of a S&W M&P 9C to replace it - hopefully I've made a good choice for a replacement. The 642 is a great carry option but I'm just used to a 9mm so looking forward to having one again.
> 
> Anyway, that's where I am so now you know another person who is awaiting the whole Taurus thing to roll out one way or another. So just wanted to check in and say hi and thanks for all I've learned and will continue to learn by stopping by here from time to time.


You have made a good choice for a replacement for your Taurus. When replacing my Taurus I narrowed it down to a M&P 9C and a FNS9C. I decided on the FN for a 9mm and purchased a shield 45. Think that Taurus is going to take a very long time to replace the recalled guns at this point. There are many people having the same issue with their Cs dept. No one is able to get through on phone and chat is useless. Think they probably will end up getting sold or declaring bankruptcy. Can not see how they can show a profit now and in the future since their reputation and quality control and CS is in the toilet.


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

Well no one is going to believe this....
I got a call from a very pleasant gentleman this am from Taurus. He called to confirm my shipping dealer and to inform me that my pistol is shipping and will arrive in 5 days. He also put me on hold to call the dealer and notify them of the shipment.

jaw drop.

good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

flybooey said:


> Well no one is going to believe this....
> I got a call from a very pleasant gentleman this am from Taurus. He called to confirm my shipping dealer and to inform me that my pistol is shipping and will arrive in 5 days. He also put me on hold to call the dealer and notify them of the shipment.
> 
> jaw drop.
> ...


I would inspect it carefully before leaving FFL. Doubt Taurus are inspecting the guns after and while being assembled.


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

Livingthedream said:


> I would inspect it carefully before leaving FFL. Doubt Taurus are inspecting the guns after and while being assembled.


Funny you should say....
I'm selling it unopened.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

flybooey said:


> I have let my phone sit on hold with them for greater than 2hrs with no answer. I did however chat with Fran through their website twice. She said I will not be getting a Gen II pistol and that there are now going to "repair" them....and they have no legally required date to return the pistol. I called the law firm and they said just prior to the class suit ending an addendum was made allowing them to develop a repair and not replace the pistol. I wouldn't have send mine back had I know of this last minute change. Even the letter I got from Taurus acknowledging receipt of my gun stated 6 weeks estimate. I'm expecting years now if ever...


Could you tell me what law firm you were in contact with?


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

The company that ran the class action....Heffler I think. The company that you get the direction from to ship your pistol
But after today it looks like they are shipping pistols


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats to you, now go buy a lottery ticket!
I'd like to know if they repaired your pistol or are sending you a new pistol.
I sent in a PT138 Pro and am wondering if they are going to send me a PT111 or have come up with a repair for my 138.


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

The gentleman I spoke with said unrepairable and I would be getting a 111 with a brown or green power (can't recall) and silver upper


----------



## Bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

Livingthedream said:


> You have made a good choice for a replacement for your Taurus. When replacing my Taurus I narrowed it down to a M&P 9C and a FNS9C. I decided on the FN for a 9mm and purchased a shield 45. Think that Taurus is going to take a very long time to replace the recalled guns at this point. There are many people having the same issue with their Cs dept. No one is able to get through on phone and chat is useless. Think they probably will end up getting sold or declaring bankruptcy. Can not see how they can show a profit now and in the future since their reputation and quality control and CS is in the toilet.


Thanks so much for your reply. Interesting that one of my considerations was an FN - I was not real familiar with them initially but they had an excellent reputation. But when the 9C went on sale online I jumped on it while the iron was hot (ie, while my wife didn't mind). I picked it up Tuesday and really love the feel but too snowy and cold in PA to hit the range right now. Trigger doesn't bother me at all as it has for many, though I already got a speed loader to save my thumb with these magazine springs. Would actually fit well in my Alien Gear IWB shell made for the PT111 if not for being a little too long to fully cover the trigger. So anyway, thanks for the shout out, I really appreciate it and will be dropping by a lot to lurk and learn!


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

You will love it especially compared to G2. Been trying to get to range myself. Hope this snow and cold temps go away soon. Looks like upper 30's and 40's for next week.


----------



## southomes (Jan 17, 2018)

flybooey: What model did you send in and what did you get back? Also, did you opt for Ext Warranty or Cash option.

Let us know how long it took in weeks please.


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

I sent in a 9mm PT 24/7 Pro C. Pretty large-capacity I think it held 17 rounds in the extended magazine. What I got back today was a PT 111 Millennium G2 with a black slide and a beige/brown lower


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

It came in a cardboard box super classy


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

They aren't bad little guns if you can get past that funky trigger


----------



## Bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

You're the first I've heard of someone actually getting back something during the actual recall period - hopefully it will become a trend soon! I sent mine in and received acknowledgement and a six week estimate letter based on their receipt date of Oct 31, so obviously the six week estimate is done and gone for me but at least they are responding to some at least. Maybe I'll get a pleasant surprise like you did but now that I finally got to the range with my new 9C I'm pretty happy and getting anything back from Taurus, even my old gun declared as having no issues, will at this point feel like a bonus. Hopefully things will start moving faster for all of us waiting, especially for those whose Taurus was their only carry weapon and are not in a position to replace it quickly. But some good news is still good news and for the rest of us, just hang in there!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bravo said:


> You're the first I've heard of someone actually getting back something during the actual recall period - hopefully it will become a trend soon! I sent mine in and received acknowledgement and a six week estimate letter based on their receipt date of Oct 31, so obviously the six week estimate is done and gone for me but at least they are responding to some at least. Maybe I'll get a pleasant surprise like you did but now that I finally got to the range with my new 9C I'm pretty happy and getting anything back from Taurus, even my old gun declared as having no issues, will at this point feel like a bonus. Hopefully things will start moving faster for all of us waiting, *especially for those whose Taurus was their only carry weapon* and are not in a position to replace it quickly. But some good news is still good news and for the rest of us, just hang in there!


Hopefully most people who bought one don't carry them for self defense. I guess what it all boils down to is how much do you value your life in order to save a few bucks? Especially when you can buy a Ruger .9mm for about $100 more. It may not be a double stack, but what good is a double stack if it craps out on you at the worst possible time?


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

desertman said:


> Hopefully most people who bought one don't carry them for self defense. I guess what it all boils down to is how much do you value your life in order to save a few bucks? Especially when you can buy a Ruger .9mm for about $100 more. It may not be a double stack, but what good is a double stack if it craps out on you at the worst possible time?


Mine has been 100% percent reliable...That being said i carried mine for about a week..
I week was enough for me...That's all it took to get chewed up by the grip texture carrying
IWB...Not to mention the finish wearing off in that short amount of time.
But for a house gun it works well...I have other guns for other roles.....
If i was gonna have gun for everything i would spend $100 to $200 more and buy
a more refined gun with a better trigger and better finish to carry daily.


----------



## flybooey (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a one large capacity magazine with the filler piece that was in my PT 24/7 Pro-C 9mm if anyone wants it they can have it.
Say 10 bucks shipped?

Dave


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> This isn't possible!? Not at all! You mean Taurus guns are not as good as we've been told by the Taurus fanatics who call us "haters" for disagreeing with them? :mrgreen:


You got that right...I have never seen a bigger group of apologists for a brand...You get a bad one and tell about it and the standard reply is....Sorry
for your problems...Send it back.....We all know how that works.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

flybooey said:


> I have a one large capacity magazine with the filler piece that was in my PT 24/7 Pro-C 9mm if anyone wants it they can have it.
> Say 10 bucks shipped?
> 
> Dave


From what I have read think you can use that magazine in the G2's.


----------



## Bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

Just wanted to provide some info to anyone waiting for a recall firearm update...I had sent my PT-111 Millennium Pro in the end of October 2017 as part of the recall. I had no issues with it whatsoever (though I never dropped it to test THAT issue), but didn't want to risk owning a possibly defective firearm. I several days later received the typical letter saying it would take about six weeks to process. After a couple months of no calls answered, the website not working and emails not being answered I pretty much wrote it off and purchased a S&W M&P 9C which is now my most frequent carry gun.

Now I just this afternoon actually got a call from Taurus and the guy said my gun had been inspected and passed the operational test but failed the safety test, so they are sending me a black/brown G2 that will probably arrive at my FFL in about four weeks. The only other option would be that they could send back my 111 with a notice that it was deemed unsafe. So obviously I agreed on the G2 replacement, since I've sort of moved on anyway.

I know there are a lot of folks who are totally unimpressed with Taurus (and I certainly get it!), plus I'm now a happy S&W owner and will likely just use the G2 as an occasional range gun, not for concealed carry or any other critical use. But I wanted to let people know that at least I actually heard back from them and it sounds like they're finally addressing my issue, way late but at least not a year or more. Perhaps for those who are ok with a G2 replacement there is some hope at least...


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

Every gun forum that has a Taurus section reads like this one, meaning Taurus owners complaining about the poor quality of their guns.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Greybeard said:


> Every gun forum that has a Taurus section reads like this one, meaning Taurus owners complaining about the poor quality of their guns.


As well as defending them to no end


----------



## Steve2150 (Jan 16, 2013)

I just called the law firm handling it in regards to the cash settlement as I have heard horrible stories of owners who sent their pistols in to replace, I gave up on Taurus and decided to go with the cash. Well that is working as well as the ones who sent theirs in for replacements. I believe the only ones making out is the law firm who handled the class action. According to them no one yet has received a cash settlement from Taurus, I thought the administrator was handling this but according to them Taurus will be sending out the cash and there is no timeline for when they will send it. It seems this class action is really not on the up and up.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds like the trial court screwed up by not requiring Taurus to make cash payments within certain time frames if that is the option selected by the customer.


----------



## Steve2150 (Jan 16, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> Sounds like the trial court screwed up by not requiring Taurus to make cash payments within certain time frames if that is the option selected by the customer.


According to the faq on the attorneys site it says the cash payments will be mailed by the 2nd quarter which has gone and went. If you call the attorneys they say call Taurus, seems like very few have gotten any pistols back and some have gotten different calibers then sent in. Some have gotten letters saying nothing wrong with the original. Seems the only ones who made out were the class action attorneys.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Might we be seeing a new form of "Gun Control" ? Bring enough lawsuits against companies , they go out of business...no more guns. Gun Control by Attorney and Lawsuit . Something to think about.


----------



## Steve2150 (Jan 16, 2013)

Called the administrator again to find out when cash would be sent since their recordings said by 2/4 2018, really cold on the phone and now they say no timeline about when monies will be sent to people that sent their pistols in was put into the settlement. Bet the administrator got their monies already.


----------



## Steve2150 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes seems they did, I asked the administrator on the phone and she said that and I said what 5 years and no answer from her, she was really cold on the phone, bet they got their monies already.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

It sure seems like Taurus still hasn't gotten their shit together? Yet some people get offended when other's, including your's truly try and warn people especially first time buyers not to buy their products.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Where's Cannon, "The defender of all things Taurus"? Did he leave Wisconsin for Brazil?

GW


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Can I get some Taurus settlement money for mental anguish ?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Where's Cannon, "The defender of all things Taurus"? Did he leave Wisconsin for Brazil?
> 
> GW


:anim_lol:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

gwpercle said:


> Might we be seeing a new form of "Gun Control" ? Bring enough lawsuits against companies , they go out of business...no more guns. Gun Control by Attorney and Lawsuit . Something to think about.


That's no joke. Years ago SC had gun control by banning the sale of cheap pistols, the RG's and low quality metal ones commonly referred to as Saturday Night Specials. Those cheap guns were banned because the white segregationist government didn't want black folks to be able to buy guns. Kind of the same principle. Make them too expensive for all but the rich.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

For those of you who are awaiting for a replacement pistol, there is hope. I finally received mine the other day! I happened to be in my local gun shop seeing if they had a M&P compact to compliment my full size M&P9 and 40. I told him I was expecting my replacement and he said to hold on and went in the back. It had just come in earlier in the week. 
I went out yesterday to put a few rounds down range and I have to say I am happy with it. It is just like my old PT138, so it felt familiar.
Everything worked great and no problems with different types of ammo except for one type of hollow points I hand loaded. They wouldn't fully close the slide unless you pushed on the back of it and they fired and ejected. I thought the overall length was too great, but they measured to spec. I think the problem was with the profile of the bullet. On FMJ and XTP bullets the taper begins just above the case and on my hand loads the taper doesn't begin until about 1.5mm above the case. It just so happens that the case will not seat by about 1.5mm when I take the barrel out and drop in a round. My hand loads worked fine in my M&P and P85MkII.
So is this a big deal? Not really. I just have to remember to keep my loads separate and not use the hand loaded HPs. I've been loading XTPs and those work and that's what I'll be switching over to, along with FMJ. 
As far as the trigger, yes it has a lot of travel, but the release is clean and crisp and it works for me.


----------



## Steve2150 (Jan 16, 2013)

I contacted the administrator directly and he told me very few people turned their pistols in for cash and everyone will get the full $200, he contacted Taurus and I received my check this week, also was told Taurus giving hard time in that they are claiming they are not now producing the 24/7 so people who sent theirs in get a compact as well as they claim no 45 or 40 and 9 being sent instead. Taurus is claiming not producing due to consumer demand.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ugh. Taurus speak with Forked Tongue. Always has, always will.:blah::blah:


----------

